# Great Italian Dramatic Sopranos of The 30s and 40s



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

This thread is about obscure/underrated Italian Dramatic Sopranos from the pre-Callas era, namely the 30s and 40s. Or at least these singers could have been great stars of their day, but are no longer talked about. 
I'll start as usual:

*Maria Caniglia*

Beautiful voice and great dramatic intensity. I wish I'd heard about her sooner!


----------



## Revitalized Classics (Oct 31, 2018)

Thanks for the interesting topic!

I have been surprised and rather disheartened recently since I realised that Spotify provides the statistics for artists, for instance with Maria Caniglia its says "Monthly Listeners: 434". This does not seem so bad until you see that Callas receives "Monthly Listeners: 498,398"...

Some other singers who I thought would have a bigger following/ any following at all? given their critical reputations:
Claudia Muzio (Monthly Listeners: 203)





Giannina Arangi-Lombardi (Monthly Listeners: 111)





Lina Bruna Rasa(Monthly Listeners: 14  ) 





I just hope that this is anomalous and maybe there are more listeners out there, just not using Spotify


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Italy is surprisingly short on dramatic soprani compared to Scandinavia and the Anglosphere. The only one I can think of from that era who hasn't been mentioned is Gina Cigna. I guess we could kinda count Rosa Ponselle, whose parents were Italian immigrants, but other than that, not too many.


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

Revitalized Classics said:


> I just hope that this is anomalous and maybe there are more listeners out there, just not using Spotify


Yes, I can imagine most of those who would listen to Caniglia for instance prefer vinyl and never heard of spotify.


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> Italy is surprisingly short on dramatic soprani compared to Scandinavia and the Anglosphere. The only one I can think of from that era who hasn't been mentioned is Gina Cigna. I guess we could kinda count Rosa Ponselle, whose parents were Italian immigrants, but other than that, not too many.


Well I think by "dramatic" you're referring to "Wagnerian" here, because the finest Dramatics in Italian Repertoire have always been the Italians.

Here is one more: 
*
Margherita Grandi*


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Tuoksu said:


> Well I think by "dramatic" you're referring to "Wagnerian" here, *because the finest Dramatics in Italian Repertoire have always been the Italians. *
> 
> Here is one more:
> *
> Margherita Grandi*


tbh, I'd just as soon give that prize to the Greeks: Callas, Souliotis, Baltsa, etc


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

It all depends on what your definition of a dramatic soprano is...

:devil:

N.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

The Conte said:


> It all depends on what your definition of a dramatic soprano is...
> 
> :devil:
> 
> N.


if your point is that Rosa Ponselle was really a lower voice, I'm inclined to agree.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> tbh, I'd just as soon give that prize to the Greeks: Callas, Souliotis, Baltsa, etc


It all depends on what your definition of a Greek is.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> if your point is that Rosa Ponselle was really a lower voice, I'm inclined to agree.


My point was more general than that, the joke being that on TC _dramatic_ as a voice type is a loaded term (or one that at least there isn't agreement on).

N.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

amfortas said:


> It all depends on what your definition of a Greek is.


Callas may not have been born in Greece, but she definitey identified as Greek and in fact gave up her US citizenship after separating from Meneghini. Baltsa was born in Lefkas and moved to Athens to study singing, before continuing her studies in Munich after receiving a Maria Callas scholarship. Souliotis was born in Athens to Greek and Russian parents, though she spent her childhood in Argentina. I'd say they were all Greek.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

GregMitchell said:


> Callas may not have been born in Greece, but she definitely identified as Greek and in fact gave up her US citizenship after separating from Meneghini. Baltsa was born in Lefkas and moved to Athens to study singing, before continuing her studies in Munich after receiving a Maria Callas scholarship. Souliotis was born in Athens to Greek and Russian parents, though she spent her childhood in Argentina. I'd say they were all Greek.


They are, among other things. Greece can claim them with pride.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Maria Caniglia's voice was impossibly beautiful but if memory recalls her top notes were often off pitch. Other than that she was a wonderful singer. I heard her on what many consider the best Verdi Requiem.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I was fascinated by Gina Cigna after reading an interview with her. Perhaps her voice did not record well, but in recordings she did it all but I wasn't crazy about the sound. It came off as very penetrating to me. I believe she holds the record for singing Turandot. i have her on CD as Norma.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Maria Caniglia's voice was impossibly beautiful but if memory recalls her top notes were often off pitch. Other than that she was a wonderful singer. I heard her on what many consider the best Verdi Requiem.


Yes, I bought that Requiem recently. Quite wonderful!


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

Not a 30s/40s singer, but:


----------

